# How far is too far to drive to your(A ) barn?



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

More than 15 minutes would be a deal breaker for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't like my horses to be over 15 minutes away. This past winter we ended up moving them 40 minutes away so they would be turned out while we rarely saw them. It definitely sucked but...they had a great winter! Now they are about 10 minutes away and I couldn't be happier. I couldn't imagine having them any further away now :lol: I love going to see them everyday.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

In my case, it depends on a matter of convenience. I could have my horse as close as 20 minutes away, but I work an hour from my house. I wanted something in between work and home so that it was fairly equidistant from either place. I chose a place 30 minutes from home and 35 minutes from work. It's a few minutes off I-75 and almost exactly in the middle for me. Before my horse and I both moved, I lived 12-15 minutes from the barn. I liked that and would love to one day get back to that.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

wow 15 minutes? you guys are lucky! I wish I had a barn that close to me, I drive around 25-30 minutes depending on traffic but I would put up with driving more, up to an hour probably.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

I can get to my barn in 25 minutes if I go early in the morning and don't hit too many traffic lights. If I leave work early, 45 minutes (I live close to work, so about the same, but I usually go straight from work on weekdays). If I leave work at a normal time, close to 1 hour.
It's the closest decent barn to me (I know of two closer, but one is self-care which I can't commit to working 50+ hour weeks, and the other is too expensive and doesn't have any trails), so my only alternative is to move out there and drive that hour to work every day instead. Either way, I have to drive it, so for now I stay near work.

If they ever sell to development (which probably will happen someday), I'll have another 15-20 or so additional minutes to the next decent barns.

I miss the days when I had a 15 second walk from my front door to the horse pen


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

We currently drive about 1 hour to get to our barn, but the leasing situation is ideal and it's very close to large trails. We found another place that's about a 1/2 hour away that we are going to move to but the lease will be pricier. Personally I think 1 hour is a little much but it all depends on location. If you live in the city you're probably going to have to get a barn an hour or more away, but if you live in a rural area your barn might be next door.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

30 min is the max for me, anything more and it affects how often I am able to ride. during the summer, I moved with my trainer to a barn about an hour a way, and I was only out there twice a week because I had to find the time to be away from home for 4 hours. the barn that I boarded at ( before moving my horses home) was about 20min away, and even then it was difficult to get out there before closing.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Since I'm used to the barn being 5 minutes away from my house, or living on the same property as the barn, anything more then 30 minutes away would seem unreasonable to me, no matter how nice the barn was.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

15 minutes is tops for me. I live in a city with tons of barns though, so I guess I'm lucky that way.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

20 minutes, max. I'm at the barn every day, twice a day. I don't want to drive too far.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

We don't really have a choice. It's to the point in my area where there is one decent boarding stable with good facilities within an hour and a half that will let me not train with their trainer. My coach is 4-5 hours trailering away and luckily can come to this barn also for clinics.
Otherwise I'm s.o.l. lol. I'm lucky its only a 20 to 40 minute drive depending on traffic as I'm out there every day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

I board my horses at my neighbors house, literally a 5 minute walk (If I'm only strolling) from my front door to my horses stall door, but it is self-care. I work at a barn that is 15 minutes (20 if I get caught by the lights and I actually go the speed limit) away. Honestly, I wouldn't want to board much farther away than this. Its a pain in the winter, and could be even worse if there was an emergency-a lot can happen in 15 minutes. It also depends on the barn though. I live out in the country, the barn I work at is still the closest decent barn around, and I would trust them with my horses-definetly worth the drive. It would be better than a barn that would be risky for my horses yet 5 minutes away.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunny is about twenty minutes away. I would say thirty, max, just because of gas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Because I can't drive and have to rely on other people to go and drive me (Aka the barn owner, a friend who rides there or my boyfriend), I try not to have it too far!
The one I ride my lease horse in is 15-20 mins, the one I might board my future horse in is bout 25 away!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I was driving nearly an hour, drive was killing me but it was worth it. I was so tired of the drive, we sold our house and moved. I now live 10mins from my trainer where my horse is boarded.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

30 mins max, I just don't get enough time to myself to drive more than 30 mins each way and ride for an hour.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses!!! What if anything would make you concider driving farther than you normally would? (Activitys at the barn,cost,amenities etc...) Thanks again!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Nothing to add, just read this and it makes me very thankful to have mine out my back door. I give all of you big credit, don't think I could do it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I would only drive further than normal if the care at the barn and the facilities were far better than anything closer


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I drive about a half hour to my barn.

What makes it worth it? The fact that the barn has exceptional care. Full of staff who are very knowledgeable and experienced, who keep a dilligent eye on my horse, his well being, weight and etc, etc. They are quick on informing me of anything such as loss of shoe, or weight gain/loss, temperment changes etc, etc. 

Top Quality feed, specialized feeding per indavidual horse and what that horse needs. For example, Nelson gets brought in 3x a day to be fed privately, getting 12lbs of feed a day +. Some horses do not need it, some do - the Barn Workers are quick to inform the BO of their concerns and the BO proceeds to discuss the concerns with the owner to come up with a game plan.

The fact that the horses come first and foremost is what impresses me greatly.

Also, the fact that I have full access to a GP Jumper/Trainer, 200 acres of trails to ride on, full use of the facility, Fox Hunters, XC course and very friendly boarders to enjoy the company of. 

The barn is very professional.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

The school where I teach is on the way to my barn. Barn is 10 minutes from school, 20 minutes from home. Wouldn't drive more than 30 minutes.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

My barn is 20-25 minutes from my hourse and 5 minutes from my work. I wanted something close to my work so I could just pop in anytime during the day. I dont mind driving that distance on the weekends. I usually go just one out of the two days anyway. 

I guess if my barn hosted several clinics and shows (preferably recognized) through out the year I would consider driving a little further away


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I would say that I wouldn't go more than 30 minutes from my house. Currently my horse is about 15 minutes from my house which isn't too bad. I myself can't drive (almost can! I can get my permit but haven't gotten around to it yet...) so it really is up to what my mom is up for, haha. 

But I would consider going further if there were more opportunities. Where I am right now is great but the arena isn't very large which limits the amount of jumping I am able to do in the arena. I don't think a medium sized course could fit in the arena and most likely you could only fit a line of two jumps in there to have enough space for take-off, landing, striding, etc. I do, however, have a larger arena that is right across the street where my friends live so I can ride over there if I want. Anyway, back on topic! I would move further away for a more hunter/jumper type barn with more space and larger arenas. Having an amazing trainer on site would also be a plus.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

20 to 30 for me.

Where I am now is about 15 minutes away.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

My barn is a 12 minute drive from my house (I timed myself) and the majority of it is highway driving. I'm pretty lucky. Not only is it really convenient to get to, but the barn owner seems like a great guy. He's an older gentleman that genuinely cares about the boarders and horses on his property. I start boarding there in mid-July when my horse gets hauled in, but from the time I spent talking to him, he's just really interested in his boarder's lives and what direction they want to go, equine-wise. After showing me around, he spent about 2 hours just talking to me, asking how I planned to train my horse, what my goals were, how I came into horses... just random things. 

I got really lucky when it came to finding this barn. The facility is a little outdated, but it's kept in good repair. The fences are solid, the barn is clean and the arena is tidy. The pastures look good. There is an indoor arena, a round pen, private pens, a wash stall, bathrooms... it's just a nice place. And for the price ($180/month including feed), I couldn't go wrong.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Just about everything is a 20 minute drive away from my house (and I truly do not live in the middle of nowhere). 

Work is 45 minutes to and from every day so I would be willing to travel that far for a good barn.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't have a choice. I have to go at least 30 minutes to get anywhere that's both affordable and has good riding facilities. CT is waaaay too overpriced. I'm currently driving 40 minute. It does suck when you're rushing to meet the vet or farrier. Nothing I can do about it until I hit the lottery.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a question that is entirely personal LOL. How far is too far depends entirely on how far you are, personally, willing to drive. At this point in my life, more than a 5 minute drive would seem like an eternity to me, but I spent nearly 8 years with my barn/horses two hours away. Of course, they were being kept at my Dad's home so I knew they were getting the best care, but it got very old driving 125 miles to ride on my days off (not to mention the gas prices eating a hole in my wallet:lol.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

2 hours??? Okay, I feel better now!


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Right now my boarding is about 40 minutes away. It's way too far and I can't go as much as I would like. Thankfully my horse is being moved about 5 minutes away from me.

What would make me go further? A lot more trails, not a lot of people, and the people that are there understand and respect people with disabilities.


----------



## kalliy10 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm actually in a situation right now where I'm going to be driving an hour and 30mins to my barn now... I haven't decide if I should go and look for another barn or stick with this barn... I mean I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE my barn!!! I LOVE my trainer! I love the horses, I love my horse! but the thing is I LEASE from her, so then I would get a new leased horse... if i moved to another barn.... It's not cause it's an hour away drive but, I'm paying more of a rent for a house, and its just Gas money I'm worried..


----------



## fjord (Jul 23, 2011)

Thirty minutes is too far for me


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

My barn is 15 minutes from my house right now, but it'll be like 45 when I move back to school. My friend from school is moving there too, so we can carpool, which will be nice. It'll be worth it even when I go to school.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

I dont have my horses at a barn, I have them behind my house and I live in the city! :-D I think the closest barn is about a 40min drive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

My first barn was the closest barn to me (or so I thought). It was 35 min away when there was no traffic. A lot of the posh barn were in the same direction as my old barn but still further West of about 15 to 45 min, So basically an hour or more away. I was so happy to find my current barn which is only 15 min away when there's no traffic. That one is really the closest since I live in the city. I checked all the other barns in my area and they are 40 min and up. My old barn doesn't exist anymore. :/

If I had a large choice of barns, I would go up to 30-35 min away for a barn that offers me the price and service I want. Though having a barn as close as possible is always the most ideal.


----------



## hunterjumper2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

between 15 - 20 minutes for me. It used to be a whopping 10 minutes when the barn moved into town but it got moved back out to the place it used to be. Honestly, I'd drive up to an hour to get to my horse!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I used to drive almost an hour, now it is 25 mins from home and 30 mins from the office. Hopefully we will sell our property upcountry and buy some land locally and have him in my backyard every day.


----------



## hham123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I live about !0-15 minutes away from the land we have my horse on, I don't like to be far...because anything can happen


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_When I read the title to the thread, it makes me think of how far I would be willing to drive to a barn that shows A circuit. However, in your first post, it just asks something along the lines of how far away is too far._

_I would be willing to drive 45 to an hour to ride at an A circuit barn._

_For a good barn, I would be willing to drive up to 30-45 minutes._

_For a random lesson with another coach, I have driven over an hour, and gone to a clinic that was close to 2 hours away, just to audit._


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

There are several barns within 5-10 minutes from me, but I chose a barn that is 40 minutes away. It's the best facility for my rescue mare, since she came to me over 400 pounds underweight about 6 months ago. She now still needs about 150 pounds, and the barn where she is has huge, beautiful pastures, lots of trails for muscle building, spotless barn and stalls, best quality feed, hay, and alfalfa, and knowledgeable horse people on site 24/7. Even the full care boarded horse are turned out for at least 14 hours a day. She has been there a month, and is doing amazingly well. I went from seeing her every day(I kept her at a friends house in exchange for self care), to seeing her about 3 times a week. It's tough being away for so long, but I know she's in great hands. Definitely well worth the drive, knowing she's so well taken care of.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

My barn is 20 minutes away (11 miles) and sometimes it feels like a chore _just_ to drive out to see my horse.


----------

